# 30K should i take it out of irish banks??



## sweetchillie (9 Nov 2011)

Hi guys,
          After talking with a few people i am now very worried, i have 30k with BOI in a 2year savings account. I have been advised that the euro will crash and that if i have any savings i should remove them. What do you all think? and what should i invest in?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (10 Nov 2011)

Discussed at lenght in Key Posts in the correct forum

No need for a new thread in the wrong forum


----------

